# Looking for online game



## Elementgreen

If anybody doesn't mind helping a fellow noob out, is anybody interested in starting an online campaign with me?

I can't assume the role of DM, sorry.


----------



## der_kluge

http://www.enworld.org/forum/gamers...erlands-play-post-game-circvsmaximvs-com.html


----------



## Arkhandus

It's kinda important to mention what kind of online game you're looking to join.  Play-by-post (PbP), play-by-e-mail (PbeM), IRC chat, or virtual tabletop programs (OpenRPG, WebRPG, ScreenMonkey, MapTools, etc.).

If you're looking to play over a virtual tabletop, it's also important to mention what ones you're willing to try or want to use, and what days and times you're available (and of course the timezone needs mentioning).

And of course, mentioning what systems or campaign types you're looking for would be very important.  If you're looking for a D&D game, for example, you'd need to mention what edition of D&D you want to play (if any).  Campaign types or genres may also matter; if you're looking for a horror game or a sword-and-sorcery game or a high-fantasy game or a cyberpunk game or a supers game, etc.


----------



## Elementgreen

Arkhandus said:


> It's kinda important to mention what kind of online game you're looking to join.  Play-by-post (PbP), play-by-e-mail (PbeM), IRC chat, or virtual tabletop programs (OpenRPG, WebRPG, ScreenMonkey, MapTools, etc.).
> 
> If you're looking to play over a virtual tabletop, it's also important to mention what ones you're willing to try or want to use, and what days and times you're available (and of course the timezone needs mentioning).
> 
> And of course, mentioning what systems or campaign types you're looking for would be very important.  If you're looking for a D&D game, for example, you'd need to mention what edition of D&D you want to play (if any).  Campaign types or genres may also matter; if you're looking for a horror game or a sword-and-sorcery game or a high-fantasy game or a cyberpunk game or a supers game, etc.





Ah, thanks man : ] I've never heard of any virtual table top programs, nor would I know how they work, but it really sounds interesting. Can you recommend one?


----------



## logan9a

I'd check out www.heroiccthulhu.com - if you aren't worried about which system it is, just if it is fun.


----------



## Arkhandus

That isn't informative at all. -_-

To the OP: The only virtual tabletop program I'm really familiar with is OpenRPG.  The others I've never tried and only read a little bit about.  OpenRPG is downloadable freeware from what used to be openrpg.com but they've moved to the RPGHost network; I think the old link still redirects there though.  OpenRPG is kinda buggy lately, but usually works alright and isn't complicated to use for most purposes.


----------



## logan9a

Arkhandus said:


> That isn't informative at all. -_-




It is if he's looking for a game - if he is wanting technical OS stuff on OpenRPG, I agree.


----------

